# Sauger size and quantity



## chasing eyes (Nov 4, 2013)

I was wondering why the catch rates of sauger in the river has been on the decline for some years now. 
Over fishing,loss of habit and spawning grounds,pollution, or just an increase of predators.My trips down to the the mighty O have been getting more infrequent over the years due to travel distance and lack of success. 
I came across this article from ODNR that I found interesting.





http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-in...-angler/post/fishing-sauger-in-the-ohio-river


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

The new 14" minimum & 6 fish creel limits should help.


----------



## chasing eyes (Nov 4, 2013)

One would think it would help but look at the inland lake crappies for example.For years there’s been 30 fish 9” limit and you still have to sift through 20 just to get one over 9”. Just don’t see how a limit will help if the catch rate is down now with no limit and they are only living 2-3years.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

The fishing pressure in my area of the river has declined immensely from what it was 20 years ago. Back when the motto was "big enough to fit on a hot dog bun big enough to keep". I don't have access to any data but I would be interested in what the stocking rates were back in the day to now. I also know that the timing of high water events in the early spring IMHO have a lot to do with success or failure of spawning rates. Spawn 20 feet up on the bank and its dry 4 days later. Maybe maybe not. Walleye populations are increasing in this same area. My opinion is fishing pressure here is not the answer. The fishing pressure argument doesn't hold water IMHO hard for me to believe that a whole year class of fish were all caught by some good old boys. I catch sauger but not anywhere near the numbers of back in the day. This spring we caught 3 different year classes several times but very reduced numbers.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

PJF said:


> The fishing pressure in my area of the river has declined immensely from what it was 20 years ago. Back when the motto was "big enough to fit on a hot dog bun big enough to keep". I don't have access to any data but I would be interested in what the stocking rates were back in the day to now. I also know that the timing of high water events in the early spring IMHO have a lot to do with success or failure of spawning rates. Spawn 20 feet up on the bank and its dry 4 days later. Maybe maybe not. Walleye populations are increasing in this same area. My opinion is fishing pressure here is not the answer. The fishing pressure argument doesn't hold water IMHO hard for me to believe that a whole year class of fish were all caught by some good old boys. I catch sauger but not anywhere near the numbers of back in the day. This spring we caught 3 different year classes several times but very reduced numbers.


I agree 100% in a body of water this size imo its not angling pressure


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

The Fishing in the River has been a little off for a few years now and it just hasn’t been for the Sauger but I do believe they have been the most effected. I sure hope they can figure it out maybe they should look into stocking some to see if they can give them a boost. I would say the constant Water fluctuations and Lack of bait would be a good place to look at


----------



## chasing eyes (Nov 4, 2013)

Like PJF stared I also have noticed the increase of walleye
In the river. So spawning grounds should not be the problem. A few years back I hit my normal high water summer spot which usually always produces but this time all I pulled were 2-3 year old walleye. Coincidence or not I did notice a increase of gar in my normal spots.


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

West Virginia stocks Walleye in the Ohio River


----------

